

Overlapping Batches - tester_jay
https://www.hackerschool.com/blog/36-overlapping-batches

======
xiaoma
This is how Hack Reactor has worked from the beginning. With its success and
how well this has been documented around the internet, the Hacker School
management most likely knew of it before emulating it now.

As long as there is sufficient staff to handle the increased number of
students, I think there are only advantages to having overlapping jr and sr
classes. Every student will get a chance both to mentor and to be mentored.
Both are helpful for learning.

~~~
Jayschwa
> As long as there is sufficient staff to handle the increased number of
> students

The total number of students isn't increasing. Two batches will overlap, but
the size of the batches has been halved.

~~~
bcgraham
I understood there were three batches of 60-65 people, three times a year, for
a total of 180 or so people each year. Now there will be 35 new people every
six weeks, for a total of 300 or 320 people each year.

------
tester_jay
Do you think that the 'guinea pigs' in the first batch will be at a
disadvantage?

~~~
ontoillogical
I'm in the next batch.

I actually see being in the first rotation as an advantage! I get to start
Hacker School with a core group of 35 people. I have an easier time getting to
know everyone in the batch and all of the facilitators when there are only 35
of us. Then, after a few months, there are suddenly 70 people and I can see
how Hacker School runs with a larger group.

I see being in the first rotation as an opportunity to experience all possible
configurations of Hacker School. Furthermore, I'm excited to be able to help
shape the culture by virtue of being part of the first group doing it this
way.

